# paar kleine Befehle gesucht



## Spranta (18. April 2007)

Hallo

ich suche ein paar kleine Befehele die ich per SSH nutzen kann
1) Welche Apache Version ist installiert
2) Welche iplanet Version ist installiert
3) Wie wurde Apache installiert per Paket oder selbst Kompiliert?
4) Wie wurde iplanet installiert per Paket oder selbst Kompiliert?
5) Ist ein FTP Aktiv? Sprich wurde in den letzten 30 Tagen der FTP genutzt?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2007)

Spranta hat gesagt.:


> 1) Welche Apache Version ist installiert




```
apachectl -v
```



			
				apachectl -v hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Server version: Apache/2.2.3
> Server built:   Nov  7 2006 14:42:53





Spranta hat gesagt.:


> 2) Welche iplanet Version ist installiert


Kenne das Programm nicht, sollte aber in der Regel aehnlich aussehen.
Meist wird die Version ueber den Parameter *--version* ausgegeben.



Spranta hat gesagt.:


> 3) Wie wurde Apache installiert per Paket oder selbst Kompiliert?
> 4) Wie wurde iplanet installiert per Paket oder selbst Kompiliert?


Dazu musst Du schauen ob in Deinem Paketmanager das jeweilige Paket aufgefuehrt ist. Ist es das nicht, aber es ist dennoch vorhanden, dann wurde es moeglicherweile selbst kompiliert.


Spranta hat gesagt.:


> 5) Ist ein FTP Aktiv? Sprich wurde in den letzten 30 Tagen der FTP genutzt?


Ob der FTP-Server aktiv laesst sich z.B. ueber *ps* herausfinden, oder aber ueber nmap.
Ob der Server auch genutzt wird sollte aus den Log-Dateien hervorgehen.


----------



## Spranta (19. April 2007)

leider funktioniert der Befehl für 1 nicht er sagt mir das er den nicht kennt. Gibt es da noch nen anderen?


----------



## deepthroat (19. April 2007)

Hi.

Bei Apache2 heißt der Befehl apache2ctl.

Gruß


----------



## OnlyFoo (19. April 2007)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Bei Apache2 heißt der Befehl apache2ctl.
> Gruß



Und er ist nur als root aufrufbar, wenigstens unter Debian...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. April 2007)

Also ich nutze Apache2, und der Befehl heisst bei mir *apachectl*. Aber moeglicherweise wird dieser von Distributoren in apache2ctl umbenannt damit es keine Kollision mit einem moeglicherweise auch installierten Apache1 gibt.
Wenn man aus dem Source baut heisst das Binary aber apachectl.


----------



## Spranta (19. April 2007)

ok danke gibt es nen Befehl um die Module von Apache aufzulisten?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. April 2007)

Auch das geht ueber apachectl, und zwar ueber den Parameter *-l* (das ist ein kleines L, kein grosses I  ).


----------



## Spranta (19. April 2007)

ok danke vielleicht noch eins wie kann man per Befehl schauen ob Apache/iplanet per Paket oder Kompiliert wurde?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. April 2007)

Dazu hab ich doch bereits in meiner ersten Antwort was geschrieben.
Entsprechend: Siehe oben.


----------



## Spranta (19. April 2007)

Es sind Server mit SunOS und ob es da nen Paketverwaltung gibt weiss ich net


----------



## deepthroat (19. April 2007)

Hi.

Unter Solaris gibt es auch ein Package Management. 

Siehe 'man pkginfo'.

Du solltest Informationen mit 
	
	
	



```
pkginfo -l apache
```
 bekommen können.

Gruß


----------

